# Suprecur Injections



## smith16 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello again everyone

I did my first suprecur injection this am, was a a bit wobbly while preparing it as I was very nervous.

Dose is 0.5 ml I chose to use just use syringe and inject into my tummy more flab there didn't fancy the autoinjector to sharp and quick.


Hope this makes sense

I drew back a little past the dose to allow for any air got all bubbles out and the air gap at top of syringe.
But should I prime the needle? I thought yes you should but I then pushed a little to hard and went past the dose, so I tried again drew back a Little extra to allow for this am I doing this right and should the dose be bang on 0.5 ml? or does it matter if you push slightly over to prime the needle.

Any way still feeling a little wobbly I have also developed a little red rash around the injection site, but from what I have read so far on previous posts this is OK and it also says this can happen on the leaflet you get with it.

Any answers?

Hopefully now I have done the first one tomorrow I will be OK.

Regards


Penny


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya Penny 

If you mean by "prime the needle", squeezing a tiny drop out of the tip, I never did this.  I just snooked up more than I needed with the needle pointing upwards, flicked the air bubbles to the top and then emptied the excess back into the bottle (with the bottle upside down on top and the needle still pointing upwards) and then injected. 

My nurse told me at injection training, you just have to get big air bubbles out to make sure you get enough in the dose, its not because injecting air will cause a problem as it won't just going into the skin and fat. So in my opinion I think it is important to get it to 0.5ml exactly and not squeeze any out of the tip before injecting. 
I got the rash as well sometimes, one day I would have it and another day I wouldn't. It was like itchy red welts round the injection site (I did it in my thigh, never tried tummy) and sometimes they would be still there the next morning.

Hope this helps, good luck 
Love Karen


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,Penny,
congratulations on giving your own jabs-it does get easier.

I do the same as Karen.Keeping needle still in bottle,upside down,keeping needle in fluid I draw back more than I need.Keeping the two held together in one hand,flick bubbles to top(if this is hard to do- take needle & out of bottle,check needle securely attached before flicking bubbles to top-I've had needle fly off before!)then gently inject any excess back into bottle.
If bubbles don't want to move  with flicking,especially in such a small syringe,just gently roll it around or back & fore.That'll gather any bubbles together & help them move top to easier.
I also sometimes get the rash-look great sitting with belly hanging out because it is worse if it gets hot .
Good luck with everything.

Karen-good luck on your 2ww

love libra.xx


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Penny

you brave girl - i am a needlephobe so my poor hubby has to do it anyway !

I get very big red lumps around the injection site - they last all day and sometimes still there next day - we alternate each leg as i have found it gets painful if you inject in same site more than once.  I get a really bad burning sensation for about 3 hours too.

Did your clinic not give you training ?? my hubby was taught by the nurses and as the others have said - he pulls the liquid down to approx 0.55ml - flicks the air bubbles to top and then puts excess back into bottle.

hope this helps

ann
xxxxx


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Penny

I was telling my DH about you and said i was a little worried you hadnt had training - he laughed and told me that if you were anything like me that you probably were taught but didnt register due to scaredness !!  sounds like he had it right !!

well doen for doing number 2 - that is something i will never in my lifetime be able to do !!

good luck with the cycle - look forward to spotting you on other threads

xxx


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Penny-
well done,another one done-it really does get easier.I really hate needles-I've been know to take about 10 mins to do one little one-managed to get needle in & then couldn't push plunger as shaking too much,sweating +++++. 

Ann-don't know if you've tried it-but I find my tummy hurts a lot less than injecting in thigh.Not long to go now!How you feeling?

good luck all,
love libra.xx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes very well done Penny
My first jab made me lose all colour from my face and felt like I was going to faint, it seemed to take ages to go in, even though I had been ok at injection training, the first time on your own is really hard and scary. The second jab I did was a bit easier and after that most were ok but there was still the odd difficult one. 
Sometimes I'd decide where on my leg I was going to do it and then started to jab but it wouldn't go in no matter how hard I pressed, or it really hurt a lot so I would stop and try a different spot and wouldn't feel a thing...very strange. I wouldn't let my DH do it, I much preferred to do them all myself, although I did get him to do the drawing up sometimes. 
Good luck
Love Karen 
xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

you've done really well when I had to try adn give myself an injection I took 45 mins, before I did it, then another time I had to ring my friend after 25 mins and rush round to her, now I don't even attempt it I have nurse friends lined up!

You are so brave and doing really well
L x


----------



## ACBICCY (Nov 19, 2006)

Penny

Jab one in him !! see how he likes it !! 

I am a needlephobe and so every jab is a trauma for me, trust me you are just at the beginning and by week 2 will be very mardy and feeling so tired you wont know what hit you - but its all for a good cause and he needs to support that - if only men could get pg hey !!  could you imagine !!

xxx


----------

